# Driving Record Holding Me Back!! Advice??



## mqc1079 (Jan 12, 2005)

I am 26 years old and unfortunately it took me a long time to grow up. Prior to 2001 I have a very poor driving record. Although I have never had a DUI on my record I do have speeding tickets. Back in 2001 my insurance steps were at 34 now I am down to a step 10 as I have not been pulled over since then. I took the last Civil Service and scored average (91). I have applied to some departments for Auxiliary Officer and the only thing holding me back from being hired is my prior driving record. Does anyone know how long my prior infractions stay on my record for? I have a clean criminal record as I have never been arrested. Does anyone have any advice for my situation?

Thank you in advance


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Has any civil service dept told you that your driving record was a problem? Or is this just Aux groups telling you that? I went to the RMV and had them pull my record and they only went as far back as 1998 I think, I have been driving sine 1992 and had some incidents between 1992 and 1998 that weren't there. Not sure if police can look further back, but that's all the RMV gave me.


----------



## mqc1079 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just the Aux. deapartments. As my civil score has not been called up yet.



KindaConfused said:


> Has any civil service dept told you that your driving record was a problem? Or is this just Aux groups telling you that? I went to the RMV and had them pull my record and they only went as far back as 1998 I think, I have been driving sine 1992 and had some incidents between 1992 and 1998 that weren't there. Not sure if police can look further back, but that's all the RMV gave me.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Some departments want the last 10 years, some the last 5 and some want the entire driver history. That being aside, a little thing like a KQ will give history of the driver since date of issue, no way to hide it and it never goes away. Usually you just write an explanation for each infraction, and you might get asked about it during an interview so make sure your verbal answers match your written ones!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

It drops 1 point per year, but also offences only add points for so long, for a while it was 5 years for everything. now 7 I think. So if you're a 20, get a ticket, you'de be a 24, the year after 23, then 22, then 21, then 20, then the next year it "falls off", so you go to a 15 (-1 for year, -4 for no more ticket), so people who have "spurts" go 4-5 years with @$$-raping insurance, then all of a sudden it drops right down as the offences themself fall off....


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Hope their is a walking beat wherever you are applying, OR join the sheriff's mounted unit, no license required.....


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Also, until last year, or maybe this year, MA had a clean slate rule. If you had 3 years of incident free driving, you would drop down to a step 14. So what he stated is very possible.


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

I think your driving record will be a serious issue to any department you apply to, FT or AUX. I could somewhat understand if you racked them all up between 17-19, but you were still getting speeding (and who knows what else) citations at 21. Maybe another 2-3 years of a clean driving record would show maturity on your part, but if I were a chief, I would be real hesitant to put you behind the wheel of a police car right now. I could be wrong about your current situation, but during background investigations I conducted in the past, your driving history played a role in you either continuing in the process or getting Sgt Hulka's big toe....


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

MQC1079, it depends on the chief, they are all different. I don't have the best driving record but it has been a while. And don't listen to USMCMP5811, he was toilet trained at gun point.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

MAcop has two BT refusals and 2 NGs OUI, but he is a good cop. 

P.S. Just kidding!!:jestera:


----------



## mqc1079 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who responded (minus USMCMP5811)



Macop said:


> MQC1079, it depends on the chief, they are all different. I don't have the best driving record but it has been a while. And don't listen to USMCMP5811, he was toilet trained at gun point.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I know when you turn 25 the auto insurance companies lower your payment. As to whether or not your points drop with it, not sure, but each auto insurance company is different. I know my auto insurance co. isn't as graceful. To answer your question, a bad driving record can and will dump you out of the running. Obviously, as others have said, there are exceptions, depending on those in the pool of applicants.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

There are no absolutes, I find that some stuff a chief will reject a person for, another chief wont, ya never know.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yimmy is just mad he couldnt catch me.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You werent one of the new applicants in Marblehead?


----------

